
The Economics of Package Management - ingve
https://github.com/ceejbot/economics-of-package-management/blob/master/essay.md#the-economics-of-package-management
======
atombender
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20076814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20076814)

